# Mussorgsky and Stravinsky favorite piece



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess_ Golitsin's exile from khovanshchina _is my favorite from Mussorgsky.
Has for Stravinsky best piece in my book is_ the devil dance_

Mussorgsky i dont have that mutch material except_ Night on bare montain _and _picture at an exhibition_* i need to get more in is music but i dont know were to start*.
As for Stravinsky i know him mutch better i have couple of is most fameous works.

greeting all :tiphat:


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know much music by either composer, but I know I like Stravinsky's Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra. And Night on Bald Mountain, of course!


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*
Mussorgsky* - _Khovanshchina: Dawn on the Moskva River_






*Mussorgsky* - _Khovanshchina: Dance of the Persian Slaves_


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Stravinsky* is well worth exploring since his oeuvre is wide ranging. I'm not a big fan of his "insect music" phase (those sharp, acerbic neo-classical works like _The Rake's Progress_), but I did invest in two of the giant multi-CD boxes of _Le Sacre du printemps_, a masterpiece I never tire of.

Get this collection:








Unfortunately, *Mussorgsky* left too few musical works, which is a real shame since everything he touched had the mark of a master genius. His opera _Boris Godunov _is stunning, as is the orchestral piece _A Night on Bald Mountain_. I remain a fan of the song cycle _Songs and Dances of Death _, which is well worth hearing, but not on a day when you're depressed.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

*Mussorgsky*; Песни и пляски смерти (Songs and Dances of Death), I really love his songs with piano, "Семинарист" (The Seminarist) always put a smile on my face!

*Stravinsky*; "L'Histoire du soldat" (The Soldier's Tale), rates highly with me, as does the violin concerto!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I guess_ Golitsin's exile from khovanshchina _is my favorite from Mussorgsky.
> Has for Stravinsky best piece in my book is_ the devil dance_
> 
> Mussorgsky i dont have that mutch material except_ Night on bare montain _and _picture at an exhibition_* i need to get more in is music but i dont know were to start*.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

I really didn't want to be "this guy", but I noticed that deprofundis currently has 10 threads on page 1 of this subforum alone, and 9 of those 10 could've EASILY gone in a composer guestbook thread.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm in trouble is that it, arcaneholocaust just asking?
composer guestbook i did not see or is unaware of this yet, sorry bud i'm new here, i think my post are fair enought,


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

You're not in trouble, sir 

In general, it is a good rule of thumb on forums to reply to existing threads when possible. If you go to the subforum "Composer Guestbooks", you will find that each of these composers has his own thread already.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I agree, Composer Guestbook it should be. science, would you please do the honors of merging? Thanks.


----------

